#ubuntu-tablet 2013-12-11
<LLKCKfan> Does anyone know anything about Nook apps? I do not have the Nook itself but I have two of the apps
#ubuntu-tablet 2013-12-12
<LLKCKfan> I have the nook pc app and the nook tabllet app. I have abook on the nook pc that I want to read on the nooktablet. Is there a way to get the book to show up?
